# NOL-WAS-CHI-PDX-MTZ-CHI trip pics



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)

Last month (June 16 - 24) I made an 8-night trip around the U.S, taking advantage of the low bucket prices. I thought I’d share some pictures I took along the way. I mostly took videos but I snagged a few shots, as well. I was booked on the Capitol Limited from WAS to CHI but I switched it to the Cardinal since we arrived in WAS in enough time to make the connection. 

Out of the 6 trains I was on, 5 were on time... only the Starlight was late due to a freight train accident. The service was good to great on all of the trains. I’ve already talked about the food in other threads, but I was fine with the meals offered. Not like the old days, but I didn’t starve, and I wasn’t riding for the meals, anyway. I am also happy to say that all of my rooms (3 bedrooms, 3 roomettes) were in good working order, with decent air flow, and all were clean, though I wiped down some areas before we got underway.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## railiner (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice photography...especially a couple of those shots held very close to the window, and able to see almost straight forward, as if the lens was just outside the window...


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## railiner (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow...loved that old-time Conoco station...looks like it's still in business...where is that?


Edit: Found it....Helper, UT


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 13, 2020)

That old station caught my eye! So cool!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting your photos. They serve to remind us that the beauty of America still exists regardless of the problems of today and Amtrak allows us to witness that rather than trying to do so from 35,000 feet.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 14, 2020)

Great photos. So many people are reluctant to ride these days,but with common sense and awareness of your surroundings a sleeper is about the safest place you could be when you travel,asides from your own car. In April i took advantage of Enterprise rent a car no drop off fees and spent 18 days seeing the country for $350. I took a circle trip on Amtrak in June and later this week I m doing it again using trains I didn't take the first time.

As the OP mentioned I am dissapointed there is no full service dining,but it is not a major factor. On the Empire Builder they let us order from the cafe car and they brougt a pizza on board during one of the service stops Sometimes I am not in the mood for forced conversation at meal times,so I really don't mind the social distancing when eating.Every roomette was at low bucket,normally unheard of this time of year. In addition,there seems to be a sale on points. I rebooked several of my segments and saved 10,000 points.

I've been riding for pleasure for thirty years and it never gets old.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice trip report Great photos.! I always miss those shots fumbling for the camera, but they are still stuck in my mind (for now anyway!)


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jul 14, 2020)

NativeSon5859 said:


> View attachment 18088
> View attachment 18089
> View attachment 18090
> View attachment 18091
> ...


Enjoyed all your pics... truly captured the mystique of rail travel and the beauty of America. You got me itching to get going again... the rails are calling!


----------



## jiml (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice summary and pictures.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jul 14, 2020)

This southwestern desert rat lady sure does love to see those green Eastern mountains with mist rolling down them. Mmm.


----------



## Asher (Jul 14, 2020)

Damn, I wanted to get off that train at every one of those photos. Thanks for taking the time, making the effort and sharing.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jul 14, 2020)

All you folks presently out there traveling... please be careful, wear your masks, and wash those hands... insure your wellness so you can keep on -a traveling!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jul 15, 2020)

Question (maybe a dumb one), but this might be as good a place to start - how is the Crescent routed into New Orleans from Lake Ponchartrain? I was watching a video on a freight train and wondering how it got to the station. I couldn't quickly find a good route map that showed it.

Edit: is the google maps routing it?


----------



## DCAKen (Jul 16, 2020)

Take a look at the TransitDocs tracking map. You can zoom into just about street-level maps to see how it's routed.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 29, 2020)

The Amtrak Track Your Train map, also shows a good idea of the Crescent route into New Orleans. Plus of course, shows the track route that all other Amtrak trains run on, shaded in red. Anyway:









Amtrak Track Your Train Map







www.amtrak.com







dirtpro06 said:


> d. The two sleeper cars were marked with the same number so that was a bit confusing but still a 50/50 shot lol. My roomette was exactly as expected with 2 water bottles and it looked/smelled nice and clean. I don't know amtrak equipment enough to say whether it's a superliner 1 or 2 but it's the one with the open hanging space rather than the enclosed closet (2?). The other sleeper is the other style.
> 
> After departure I stayed in my room for a bit and the SCA came by to introduce herself and see how I was doing. She came around a second time to take dinner orders and a third to deliver them. Apparently she's been an LSA for years but recently moved to this position (Covid?). She appears a bit frazzled so I'm giving her some grace since I see here constantly walking the car doing stuff rather than hiding.





NativeSon5859 said:


> View attachment 18079
> View attachment 18080
> View attachment 18081
> View attachment 18082
> ...



I really like these pics the most, from this post. Were these along the Coast Starlight route? Also, which town was the replica Continental Oil gas station in?

I also recognized where most of those Empire Builder pics were taken, at least the places inbetween Chicago and West Glacier. I do hope someday, to ride the EB all the way west to Portland. Wouldn't mind riding the Seattle branch all the way west, as well.


----------



## railiner (Jul 29, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> I really like these pics the most, from this post. Were these along the Coast Starlight route? Also, which town was the replica Continental Oil gas station in?


Helper, UT on the CZ...see post #8...


----------



## DCAKen (Jul 30, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> The Amtrak Track Your Train map, also shows a good idea of the Crescent route into New Orleans. Plus of course, shows the track route that all other Amtrak trains run on, shaded in red.



It's surprising that Amtrak's app doesn't show other rail lines.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks so much for sharing your excellent photos. 
I'm not feeling confident enough to take risks yet, looking forward to the day when travel isn't as risky.
This might sound a little weird, with so many great pictures of the scenery, my favorites are (runner up) the Alderson shot, and in first place, Location 7. 
Both capture the magic and anticipation of adventure on the rails...


----------

